# One wheel sticking out more than the other after air struts install .... Can someone tell me why this happened?



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have an issue with one wheel sticking out more than the other one on my MK4 Jetta. For some reason, my passenger side wheel is sticking out about 1/2" inch more than the driver side. I already tried moving the sub frame to the side but that didn't help. I also have 10mm Spacers installed. All this happened right after I installed my airbags. 

What causes this to happen? Could it be that I did something wrong? 

It looks like the camber is way off, but from what I understand, our cars don't have Camber alignment. Can someone please help me out?


Thanks for your time :beer:


----------



## ClownCar139 (Nov 11, 2010)

Was mud involved during the install lol? And type of car would help.


----------



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

09GRSuby said:


> Was mud involved during the install lol? And type of car would help.


 No mud was involved..lol... I have an MK4 Jetta.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

how precise were you with drilling the 3 holes in the strut towers for the xl's? this could def throw off your camber


----------



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

hyphytrain203 said:


> how precise were you with drilling the 3 holes in the strut towers for the xl's? this could def throw off your camber



Well, I didn't really paid that much attention on that. I just put the template like the instructions said and marked the holes. I think i need to make the holes a little wider then to move it to the side i think.


----------



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Take a picture of your strut mount in the engine bay... That would more than likely be it :thumbup:


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Take a picture of your strut mount in the engine bay... That would more than likely be it :thumbup:


hmmm..... That wouldn't explain the wheel being 1/2" away from the strut. Strut and wheel move in unison. it's either something to do his existing suspension components that haven't been replaced, or (i doubt this could happen with a new product) strut is bent, and yes i've seen bent struts. or bad spindle.


----------



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Take a picture of your strut mount in the engine bay... That would more than likely be it :thumbup:


I will take some pictures tomorrow. Thanks



crazymoforz said:


> hmmm..... That wouldn't explain the wheel being 1/2" away from the strut. Strut and wheel move in unison. it's either something to do his existing suspension components that haven't been replaced, or (i doubt this could happen with a new product) strut is bent, and yes i've seen bent struts. or bad spindle.



I have replaced every single part from suspension. 

Subframe bushings
Control Arm bushings
rear axle bushings

I have some spare spindles, maybe I can try swapping spindles and see if the problem goes away. I really doubt the struts are bent. They are brand new. This thing is really getting in my nerves... lol ... 

I cant go low due to that tire hitting against the fender :banghead:

Thanks for your help! :beer:


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

good luck man!


----------



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

crazymoforz said:


> good luck man!


Thanks man! :thumbup: Hope I can find the problem and get my car back to normal.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

by looking at the pictures one of your wheels is sitting closer to the strut than the other,most likely your *spindle is bent*, even if the holes in the strut tower drilled too close to the side it still will not make any difference on how the strut sitting compared to back side of the wheel.


just one more probably stupid thing to check,both spacers are on,not just one side?
looks awfully close to 10mm difference there.


----------



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

Rat4Life said:


> by looking at the pictures one of your wheels is sitting closer to the strut than the other,most likely your *spindle is bent*, even if the holes in the strut tower drilled too close to the side it still will not make any difference on how the strut sitting compared to back side of the wheel.
> 
> 
> just one more probably stupid thing to check,both spacers are on,not just one side?
> looks awfully close to 10mm difference there.



Thank you!

Both wheels have the spacers installed, and which spindle is the one I need to look at? The one closer to the wheel or the one with the gap? Thanks


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

soory to jack your thread and i hope you find an answer, but all this talk about the holes for the struts got me thinking.

I have some airlift xls ill be installing soon and if I drill the holes a little more to the inside can I create some front camber? I havent even test fitted mine yet so im not sure how much play is available down there.


----------



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

Passenger Side




















Driver Side


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

just my 2cents but what if you tried sliding the lower ball joint inward? don't know if that would get rid of it but should help some


----------



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

DUB0RA said:


> just my 2cents but what if you tried sliding the lower ball joint inward? don't know if that would get rid of it but should help some


Hi, I already tried that, I even have some ingalls camber adjusters  Its still the same


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Mr.Miranda said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Both wheels have the spacers installed, and which spindle is the one I need to look at? The one closer to the wheel or the one with the gap? Thanks


IMO the side where the wheel sits closer to the strut has bent spindle.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> IMO the side where the wheel sits closer to the strut has bent spindle.


Yeah I think that's it. Purchased some used R32 spindles, one of them was bent and caused this exact issue.


----------



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

Rat4Life said:


> IMO the side where the wheel sits closer to the strut has bent spindle.


I will try and inspect that side. Thanks



[email protected] said:


> Yeah I think that's it. Purchased some used R32 spindles, one of them was bent and caused this exact issue.


So then the side to pay more attention is the one closer to the strut? Yesterday I was actually inspecting the side sticking out and everything looked alright, I even compared it to another spindle I had. I will try and swap spindles but I just need to install new bearings on them so that way I will not have to dismount them again in case that's the problem.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

It could be bent in either direction. In my case the spindle was bent in so the side that was closer to the strut was the bad side.


----------



## Mr.Miranda (Sep 19, 2008)

Guys problem resolved

The wheel that was sticking out had a bent spindle. When I removed the old spindle it it look normal and fine.

Once I installed the new spindle the problem went away and now both wheels are tucked in and no more sticking out. I compared the new and old spindle and both looked the same, but they were definitely not the same .... Im surprised how tough they look and still can get bent.

Thank you guys for all your help!


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Mr.Miranda said:


> Guys problem resolved
> 
> The wheel that was sticking out had a bent spindle. When I removed the old spindle it it look normal and fine.
> 
> ...


Glad you found out the issue!


----------

